# This or That Game...



## SMDave (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty simple, answer the question and ask another two-choice question. It's more fun if it's not just restricted to fishing, so here we go.

Doritos or Cheetos?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheetos.

Checkers or Chess?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

checkers...

:beer: or wine????


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 14, 2008)

:beer: 

necktie or bowtie?


----------



## little anth (Jun 15, 2008)

bowtie 

blonde or brunette


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 15, 2008)

ooo tuff one. brunette

steak or chicken?


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2008)

Steak! Without a doubt.



A million dollars at once or Two million dollars over 20 years?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2008)

I hate these games


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2008)

Two million over 20 years.


Ford or Chevy?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 15, 2008)

Chevy

Heads or Tails?


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 15, 2008)

Definatly tails :lol: 


Ranger Boats or Triton Boats?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2008)

Triton.


Aluminum boat or fiberglass boat? :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2008)

Aluminum!


Hotdog or burger?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 15, 2008)

Hamburger!!!

Miller lite, great taste or less filling?


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great Taste


Running or Biking :?:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2008)

Biking (if I take it off the storage hooks in the garage and use it, lol)

Favorite season: Summer or Winter?


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 17, 2008)

SUMMER! springs better when the fish are spawning 

largemouth or smallmouth bass?


----------



## natetrack (Jun 17, 2008)

largemouth.

Morning or Evening fishing?


----------



## redbug (Jun 17, 2008)

morning just wish I didnt have to get up soo early

real or fake?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 17, 2008)

REAL!!!!!! :lol: 

the lilly livered Capt. Ahab




or the greatly missed Esquired








Edit: This question deserves its own thread!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2008)

Esquired!


Benz or Lexus?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2008)

Lexus.

Oil based or Latex paint?


----------



## cdover73 (Jun 18, 2008)

Definately Latex...body paint that is!! =P~ 




The chicken or the egg?


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

egg!


Bigmac or whopper?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 18, 2008)

Whopper

"Fronterior" or Posterior? :lol:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2008)

Fronterior


Mercury or Johnson/Evinrude


----------



## natetrack (Jun 18, 2008)

Merc.

Truck or SUV?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Truck.

Ice Cream or Sherbet? 

(thought I'd throw that one in. Just had a bowl of orange sherbet  )


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2008)

Ice Cream..


Shimano reels or Abu Garcia reels?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Shimano.


Exposed-blank rod handle, or regular cork handle?


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2008)

Cork

Stren or Trilene


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Trilene.


Pepsi or Coca-Cola?


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2008)

Pepsi

St. Criox Rods or All-Star rods? toughy here.  cuz i like them both..


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Have never used either of those rod brands , so I'll have to pass on this one


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2008)

St. Croix Rods..

HP or Dell?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Dell.


McDonald's or Wendy's?


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 19, 2008)

Wendys


catch and release or keep and fry


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> Wendys
> 
> 
> catch and release or keep and fry



keep and fry...Kats or Cards?


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 19, 2008)

what is kats or cards?


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> what is kats or cards?



For the Kentucky peps... Kentucky Wildkats or Louisville Cardinals? :shock:  :mrgreen:


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 19, 2008)

oh ok I will pass :?


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

xD


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 19, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> caddyjosh said:
> 
> 
> > what is kats or cards?
> ...



Louisville Cardinals, Louisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville CardinalsLouisville Cardinals







*Class of 1994*


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

for my wife: Cards


Bias-ply or Radial tires?


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> oh ok I will pass :?



:LOL2:

Radial!


Cheese or Pepperoni


----------



## slim357 (Jun 19, 2008)

Pepperoni, college football or nfl


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 19, 2008)

College.

CROHPEE or CRAPEE (pronunciation of crappie)


----------



## natetrack (Jun 19, 2008)

crohpee

dogs or cats?


----------



## cdover73 (Jun 19, 2008)

Dogs (cats are too independent)

Hunting or fishing?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 19, 2008)

Fishing...of course!  


Outback or Red Lobster?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 19, 2008)

Outback!!!

Apple or Pc?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

PC.


Wrist watch: Digital or Analog?


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Analog!

Christmas or Thanksgiving


----------



## redbug (Jun 19, 2008)

Christmas its closer to the next fishing season

paper or plastic?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

Plastic (bags? They have handles  )

BBQ Pork or BBQ Mutton?


----------



## natetrack (Jun 19, 2008)

pork

city or country living?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 19, 2008)

Definetly country...


Office work or Back-breaking work?


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 19, 2008)

Office ( IT) Work

Crankbait or Swimbait


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Crankbait

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> Crankbait
> 
> Coke or Pepsi



Even tho this was already asked... COKE!

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Crankbait
> ...



Already asked, lol, but Ford!

See a first run movie at the Theater, or wait for the DVD?


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

DVD

Chopper or race bike


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

Chopper.


Ride in a typical News station helicopter, or a Blackhawk ?


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



BAHA...God me and jim are losing it! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

Black Hawk...

Jeep Yj or Jeep Cj?


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

CJ








Camaro or Mustang


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

Mustang.


Beans, cornbread, & fried taters or Cheeseburger?


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> CJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH! FORGET U JIM! YJ's MAN!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 19, 2008)

being caught picking your nose in public, or being caught farting in public?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 20, 2008)

picking nose.


Early morning fishing or Night fishing?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

hmmm........Early morning (feel like I'm talking to myself, lol)





Scrambled eggs or Over Easy?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 21, 2008)

Overeasy!

As far as pets go: Cat or Dog?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

Dog.


Superhero: Superman or Batman?


----------



## redbug (Jun 21, 2008)

BATMAN WAS NOT A SUPERHERO!!!

superman 

custom painted or off the shelf (CRANkBAITS0


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

redbug said:


> BATMAN WAS NOT A SUPERHERO!!!...



Wasn't he in the Justice League of superheros, lol?


----------



## redbug (Jun 21, 2008)

yes but that was out of pity.. he had NO SUPER POWER just a utility belt..
he might have been able to join the mystery men with Ben Stiller


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

redbug said:


> yes but that was out of pity.. he had NO SUPER POWER just a utility belt..
> he might have been able to join the mystery men with Ben Stiller



:lol: 

How about a Justice League movie? 8) 
https://www.cinematical.com/2007/02/23/justice-league-movie-officially-kickstarted/


----------



## redbug (Jun 21, 2008)

I stand by my comments.. he was not a super hero just a rich dude with some toys.. next you will want to make duck tape guy a super hero...


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

redbug said:


> I stand by my comments.. he was not a super hero just a rich dude with some toys.. next you will want to make duck tape guy a super hero...



Lol :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, what's your take on the Silversurfer. Good guy or bad guy?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

Off the shelf.


Bassmaster Elite Series or FLW?


----------



## SMDave (Jun 21, 2008)

FLW.

Lemons or Limes?


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 22, 2008)

limes 




iced coffee or hot?


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2008)

JustFishN said:


> limes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICED! :mrgreen: 

Sugar or substitute?


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 22, 2008)

substitute





rain or snow?


----------



## SMDave (Jun 22, 2008)

snow!
well except the cabin fever it brings...

spinning or baitcasting?


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 22, 2008)

spinning



ocean or lake?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2008)

Lake.


Tacos or Enchilada's?


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 23, 2008)

tacos!




socks with sandals or without!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 23, 2008)

Without.


Octane: 87 or 93?


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2008)

87


oil change 3000 miles or 5000 miles


----------



## natetrack (Jun 23, 2008)

3000

Big dog or little dog?


----------



## redbug (Jun 23, 2008)

both.. i have a 60lb dog that's only a foot tall.. basset hounds

margarita's frozen or on the rocks


----------



## shizzy (Jun 23, 2008)

Rocks w/ salt

Sushi or sashimi?


----------



## SMDave (Jun 23, 2008)

Sushi.

Pen or pencil


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 23, 2008)

pen (zebra fine point black is all I use)



beans..... BUSH's or B&M?


----------

